# PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Hallo ich melde mich nochmal hab jetzt viele Kleinigkeiten geklärt noch ein bisschen Geld locker gemacht und frage nochmal nach eurer Meinung.
Der Übersichtlichkeit wegen hier mal die Fragen

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
2000€

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
Bildschirm (WQHD 144Hz wenn möglich G-Sync) schon im Budget mit drin (kein eigenes vorhanden)

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?
Ja

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatten, Gehäuse, Lüfter, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))
Nein

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
WQHD 144 HZ

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele / Programme werden gespielt / verwendet?
Hauptsächlich Gaming sowie Office da ich studiere und CAD nutze sollte das auch ordentlich laufen

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz wird benötigt?
Denke 500GB SSD reicht erstmal kann man ja noch eine 500GB nachkaufen bzw. extern ist vorhanden

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor?
Ja Möglichkeit sollte bestehen

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, WLAN, Sound, ...)
- Da der PC in der Klausurphase meistens 8h am Tag läuft wäre es gut wenn er leise ist (Denke das sind alle im Vergleich zu meinem 6 Jahre alten Laptop und 9 Jahre alten PC)
- Fände ein Gehäuse gut wo man die Kabel aus dem Netzteil nicht sieht bzw. allgemein nicht das Netzteil also eine Art Blende (z.Z. das Corsair 540 ausgewählt das natürlich ganz anders aufgebaut ist und die Kabel gut versteckt sind)
- Wenn der PC so lange läuft frage ich mich was die beste Kühlung ist, hätte gerne eine AiO WaKü aber ist preislich leider nicht mehr drin (würde natürlich optisch noch was her machen)


Habe mir da schon was zusammen gesucht. Jetzt frage ich mich ob es da irgendwelche Komplikationen bei gibt oder ob es Komponenten gibt die viel günstiger bei gleicher Leistung sind. Der I7 sollte jedoch eigentlich bleiben.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Dankeschön schonmal

Edit: Windows gibts bei  Ebay das brauch ich nicht


----------



## Maddrax111 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Volltreffer die Konfiguration. Kann man ohne Probleme so kaufen. 

AIOs sind oft Recht laut ohne Lüfterwechsel und dann ist da ja noch die Pumpe selber.


----------



## TohruLP (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

bei der SSD könnte man noch 32€ sparen: 480GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s


----------



## Constiiii (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

So eine direkt passende Konfiguration hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr!
Gut gemacht!

Einzig die SSD gegen eine Crucial MX200 500GB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder SanDisk Ultra II 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauschen.


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Naja aber merkt man nicht den Unterschied zur samsung ? Soll ja auch laut diversen Tests so die beste sein. Zumal man bei Samsung glaub ich 5 Jahre Garantie hat und bei sandisk 3. Aber erklärt es mir ich lass mich gerne beraten dafür ist das ganze ja da.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maddrax111 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du hast Recht die Samsung ist besser. Waren nur Sparvorschlage. Wenn du dich entscheidest eine 2. SSD zu kaufen würde ich eine der beiden nehmen. Als Nicht Systemplatte mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Naja aber merkt man nicht den Unterschied zur samsung ?



Einen Unterschied wirst du nicht merken.


----------



## facehugger (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ähem, leise und das Corsair Air wird nicht hinhaun Dann eher diese Tower:


Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
be quiet! Silent Base 800 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder die Serien-Propeller gegen Silent Wings ersetzen:


be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 Gruß


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Du hast Recht die Samsung ist besser. Waren nur Sparvorschlage. Wenn du dich entscheidest eine 2. SSD zu kaufen würde ich eine der beiden nehmen. Als Nicht Systemplatte mehr als ausreichend.


Alles klar. Ja die sandisk wär da eine gute Alternative. Wie sieht es aus gibt es ein alternatives gehäuse. Möchte halt ein möglichst schlichtes äußeres mit Sichtfenster und innen sollte man bestenfalls nur das Mainboard + Grafikkarte und RAM sehen. Festplatten und Netzteil sollten verschwinden.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Schau dir doch das Dark Base an.
be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir doch das Dark Base an.
> be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Naja das ist natürlich preislich nochmal ein großer Sprung. Eigentlich seh ich das auch gar nicht ein 140 Euro dafür zu zahlen aber es passt halt optisch nur sollen beim 540 keine Staubfilter dabei sein.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

DAs Corsair ist schlicht nicht leise zu kriegen. Das ist das Hauptproblem. Wenn du es leise willst, solltest du dir ein anderes Case zulegen.


----------



## facehugger (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Dann sei nicht so faul und guck doch hier selbst nach:


PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Big-Tower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
  kannst du dir alles selbst zurechtfiltern Das Bequiet gibt es auch in klein:


be quiet! Silent Base 600 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder eben (wie schon von mir gepostet) das 800er...

Gruß


----------



## TohruLP (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

die SSD könnte man auch nehmen: 500GB Hynix Canvas SL301 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
2€ teurer als die Sandisk, aber 20GB mehr


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



facehugger schrieb:


> Dann sei nicht so faul und guck doch hier selbst nach:
> 
> 
> PC-Gehäuse mit Gehäusetyp: Midi-Tower Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Sorryyy  da hab ich auch schonmal geguckt aber ich glaub das ist einfach ein Konflikt mit mir selber, dass das Corsair 540 eigentlich nicht so gut ist, mir es aber optisch gut gefällt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Wie immer, wenn es um die Optik geht. Du musst Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Von AiO Wakü würdet ihr also alle abraten? Oder einen anderen kühler? Vorallem wenn der Rechner länger läuft 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX anthrazit mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES515E_AG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Jonsbo UMX4 mit Sichtfenster schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
anidées AI-Crystal schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/1110159
http://geizhals.de/1393861


----------



## Constiiii (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Naja, viele haben Pumpenklackern und laute Standardlüfter...


----------



## Watertouch (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du solltest eventuell darüber nachdenken den Dell UP2716DG gegen das 25" Schwestermodell UP2516D oder U2515H zu tauschen. Der Größenunterschied ist relativ gering, und das würde 260€ im Budget für eine stärkere Grafikkarte oder andere Optimierungen frei machen.


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Du solltest eventuell darüber nachdenken den Dell UP2716DG gegen das 25" Schwestermodell UP2516D oder U2515H zu tauschen. Der Größenunterschied ist relativ gering, und das würde 260€ im Budget für eine stärkere Grafikkarte oder andere Optimierungen frei machen.


Sorry das ich frage und nicht nachgucke aber besitze Grade keinen PC und am Handy sind viele verschiedene Produkte immer schwer nachzugucken. Haben die beiden empfohlenen dell denn auch gsync? Was für Optimierungen würdest du dann empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Oh, ich habe nicht gesehen dass es sich um die G-Sync TN Version handelt. Ich dachte es wäre der U2715H. In dem Fall ist der Monitor natürlich völlig gerechtfertigt zumal er außerdem noch 144Hz bietet.


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Oh, ich habe nicht gesehen dass es sich um die G-Sync TN Version handelt. Ich dachte es wäre der U2715H. In dem Fall ist der Monitor natürlich völlig gerechtfertigt zumal er außerdem noch 144Hz bietet.


Kein Problem. Deswegen hab ich den ja ausgewählt meinst du eine 1070 reicht dafür? Hab letztens eine Diskussion verfolgt wo Leute der Ansicht sind das es ja völliger quatsch ist in eine 1070 und wqhd zu investieren sondern direkt eine 1080 zu nehmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watertouch (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Deswegen hab ich den ja ausgewählt meinst du eine 1070 reicht dafür? Hab letztens eine Diskussion verfolgt wo Leute der Ansicht sind das es ja völliger quatsch ist in eine 1070 und wqhd zu investieren sondern direkt eine 1080 zu nehmen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Ich erreiche jedenfalls mit meiner 1080 in WQHD auch nur 60-80FPs ohne die Einstellungen großartig runterzuschrauben.
Bevor jetzt das geflame losgeht, nein ich stelle nicht alle Regler nach Rechts 
Mit Übertaktung sollte es möglich sein mit der 1070 in 1080er Gewässer vorzustoßen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Von AiO Wakü würdet ihr also alle abraten? Oder einen anderen kühler? Vorallem wenn der Rechner länger läuft
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Wie lange der Rechner läuft, ist egal.
Die Wasserkästen sind halt teuer, auch wieder so eine Sache mit der Optik. Wenn dir das wichtig ist, musst du eben mehr Geld ausgeben.
Das ist vertretbar, wenn du nicht woanders dafür einsparen musst.


----------



## Shadyyy (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie lange der Rechner läuft, ist egal.
> Die Wasserkästen sind halt teuer, auch wieder so eine Sache mit der Optik. Wenn dir das wichtig ist, musst du eben mehr Geld ausgeben.
> Das ist vertretbar, wenn du nicht woanders dafür einsparen musst.


Ja das ist auch wieder die Frage da würde mich die corsair h115i ansprechen kannst du da was zu sagen ? Also kann ich das Corsair 540 gehäuse komplett streichen ?


----------



## InfoStudent (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Also ich hab hier ein Enthoo Luxe stehen und kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen, wer natürlich komplette Stille haben will sollte entweder Silent Wings 3 einbauen oder ein BQ/Deep Silence Gehäuse nehmen


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch wieder die Frage da würde mich die corsair h115i ansprechen kannst du da was zu sagen ? Also kann ich das Corsair 540 gehäuse komplett streichen ?



Ich würde kein Corsair nehmen. Laute Lüfter und Alu Radiatoren.
Dann eher den neuen BeQuiet Silent Loop. Da hast du brauchbare Lüfter drauf, aber wichtiger ein Radiator mit Kupfer Kern. Deutlich besser.
Alternativ den Alphacool Eisbär. der nutzt den gleichen Radiator wie der BeQuiet.



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier ein Enthoo Luxe stehen und kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen, wer natürlich komplette Stille haben will sollte entweder Silent Wings 3 einbauen oder ein BQ/Deep Silence Gehäuse nehmen



Das Luxe hatte ich auch mal. Dann hab ich mir das Dark Base 900 gekauft.
Von der Lautstärke her ein deutlicher unterschied. Das Luxe ist nicht schlecht und auch recht leise, wenn man die Werkslüfter austauscht. Aber das Dark Base setzt da noch mal zwei Nummern drauf.
Kostet natürlich eine Ecke, aber eben schon 3 Silent wings 3 Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja gut schade bei der AiO sprach ich ja vom optischen was mir gefällt da finde ich Grade die Eisbär und die silent loop am "unspektakulärsten" die corsair leuchtet halt rgb mäßig passt dann zur 1070 bin eigentlich keiner der alles leuchtend haben muss würde auch keine zusätzlichen LEDs einbauen aber diese beiden leuchtquellen wären ganz schön. Naja dann nimm ich vielleicht doch einfach einen luftkühler und warte mal ab vielleicht rüste ich ja auch in einem Jahr auf modulare wakü um. Bleibt nur noch die Frage des Gehäuses zu klären 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Dann schau dir den NZXT Kraken X61 an.
Dessen Pumpe ist verhältnismäßig leise. Kostet aber etwas mehr.


----------



## MrKaboom (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> ...meinst du eine 1070 reicht dafür?



Ich weiß jetzt natürlich auch nicht welche grafischen Anforderungen du hast, welche Spiele du spielen willst und ob du planst bald wieder eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Aber generell ist die GTX 1070 zu schwach für das Zocken neuer Spiele mit 144Hz auf hohen Einstellungen. Eventuell kannst du da also Geld sparen (-> anderer Monitor).


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



MrKaboom schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt natürlich auch nicht welche grafischen Anforderungen du hast, welche Spiele du spielen willst und ob du planst bald wieder eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Aber generell ist die GTX 1070 zu schwach für das Zocken neuer Spiele mit 144Hz auf hohen Einstellungen. Eventuell kannst du da also Geld sparen (-> anderer Monitor).


Was heißt zu schwach. Wenn ich 2000 Euro ausgebe plane ich da ca 600 beim monitor ein da ich denke so einen Monitor kauft man sich einmal. Wenn ich da jetzt Geld sparen würde könnte ich mir eine 1080 kaufen die dann 144 Hz besser schafft aber dann hab ich keinen 144hz monitor. Alles immer eine Abwägungssache. Ich denke ja mal schon das sie mehr als 60hz schafft und dafür hab ich ja gsync.


----------



## MrKaboom (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Anders formuliert: mit dieser Grafikkarte wirst du deinen Monitor nicht voll ausreizen können. Wenn du aber planst ihn lange zu behalten, sollte es sich schon lohnen


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



MrKaboom schrieb:


> Anders formuliert: mit dieser Grafikkarte wirst du deinen Monitor nicht voll ausreizen können. Wenn du aber planst ihn lange zu behalten, sollte es sich schon lohnen


Was sagst du/ihr denn allgemein zu dem Monitor. Gibt ja auch noch die Konkurrenz dazu von Asus aber denke dell ist eine vernünftige Marke und der Preis stimmt auch


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Der Monitor ist schon gut. Ein Monitor hält auch länge als eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Shadyyy (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist schon gut. Ein Monitor hält auch länge als eine Grafikkarte.


Ja der Meinung bin ich auch. Zu der nzxt wakü: ich glaube ich nehme erstmal den "günstigen" broken 2 pcgh Edition von der nzxt kommt Ende des Monats eine neue Version die mir optisch sehr zusagt ich glaube ich gucke mal wie sich der Preis einpendelt und dann kann man nach Weihnachten immer noch bestellen und umrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja, stimmt, NZXT bringt im November den Kraken X62 auf den Markt. Musst du dir mal anschauen und Testberichte lesen, wenn verfügbar.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt, NZXT bringt im November den Kraken X62 auf den Markt. Musst du dir mal anschauen und Testberichte lesen, wenn verfügbar.


Was haltet ihr denn von Gehäusen von nzxt z.b  dem h440 oder dem source 340. Finde ich beide sehr schön. Passt da alles rein und sind die Lautstärketechnisch ok ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Die Case kenne ich leider nicht. Kann dir also nicht sagen, was die taugen.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Schade :/ trotzdem danke. Jemand anderes Erfahrung damit ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

hier hab ich einen Test.
NZXT H440 im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Shadyyy (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja bin Grad auch fleißig am Tests lesen. Wobei das h440 eigentlich schon wieder raus ist. Möchte halt ein verstecktes Netzteil haben und finde es unnötig wenn ich 20 Möglichkeiten für die Festplatten und Laufwerke hab aber maximal 2 ssds verbauen werde wobei jetzt am Anfang ja nur eine und es werden wie gesagt maximal 2. Wofür brauch ich dann die ganzen anderen festplattenkäfige z.b. Im h440. Und das source wirkt irgendwie ein bisschen "billig" von der Lackierung her mit diesem hochglanzeffekt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Schau dir doch mal die Case von Phanteks an.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Wie wärs damit? Phanteks Enthoo Pro M schwarz mit Sichtfenster vollflächig Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Hat jemand persönliche Erfahrung mit dem h440 ? Hab in den Tests und einem Fred hier gelesen, dass das Gehäuse relativ schlecht belüftet sein soll und dadurch zu warm werden soll. Allerdings sieht es schon recht schick aus hab nur angst das ich dann extrem hohe Temperaturen bekomme vorallem weil ich im Dachgeschoss wohne und im Sommer locker meine 32 grad hier habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Also, bei beider Behausung würde ich dann eher ein luftigeres Case nehmen.


----------



## Shadyyy (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, bei beider Behausung würde ich dann eher ein luftigeres Case nehmen.


Schade das Corsair ist zu luftig und das h440 zu geschlossen [emoji19] Die einzigen die mir zusagen sind nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Kann mir dabei keiner helfen ?  ist das nzxt h440 oder s340 wirklich so schlecht vom airflow das man damit gar nicht Arbeiten kann oder hab ich letztendlich 2 Grad mehr die zu verschmerzen sind. Optisch sagen mir eigentlich nur das Corsair 540 air (da stören mich die fehlenden staubfilter) und die beiden von nzxt zu. Welches würdet ihr da nehmen ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Na ja, mit den richtigen Lüftern kannst du auch das Corsair nehmen.
Bau ein paart Silent Wings 3 rein und das Case ist leise. Kostet halt, weil die Silent Wings 3 nicht billig sind.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, mit den richtigen Lüftern kannst du auch das Corsair nehmen.
> Bau ein paart Silent Wings 3 rein und das Case ist leise. Kostet halt, weil die Silent Wings 3 nicht billig sind.


Naja ich würde denke ich mit der Zeit bei jedem gehäuse die Lüfter gegen vernünftige tauschen. Das mit dem staubfilter ist halt blöd sehe es nicht ein 80 Euro für dieses Zubehör Set auszugeben nur weil die bei einem 150€ case keine Filter mit dabei geben. Also die nzxt gehäuse nicht ? :/


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du kannst auch das NZXT Case nehmen. 
Hier gilt schlicht ausprobieren.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch das NZXT Case nehmen.
> Hier gilt schlicht ausprobieren.


Denke ich werde jetzt das h440 nehmen. Gefiel mir neben dem corsair air 540 von Anfang an am besten und mit vernünftigen Lüftern werde ich das schon kühl bekommen. Ich denke ich werde 3 lüfter zusätzlich kaufen und die 4 lüfter nehmen die dabei sind (3 vorne 1 hinten) und die 3 die ich kaufe in den Deckel. Will dann irgendwann auf die kraken x62 umrüsten diese nach vorne und 3 im Deckel lassen und ein hinten. Wie schließe ich das ganze den an das Mainboard an. Das asrock extreme hat ja laut Handbuch 3 Chassis Fan Anschlüsse und 2 cpu Fan Anschlüsse. Bei der wakü nehm ich ja die 2 cpu Fan dann für die wakü aber wie bekomm ich 7 gehäuselüfter auf 3 Chassi Fan Anschlüsse ? Ist mein erster Eigenbau pc sorry für die "dummen" fragen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du kannst dir Y Stecker kaufen, wo du zwei Lüfter auf ein Anschluss setzen kannst.


----------



## halodb (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Die silent Wings haben beim Anschluss ein Kabel, welches das Signal durchschleift. Bedeutet du kannst an ein Mainboard Anschluss mehrere Lüfter hängen

@threshold: ich dachte bei den silent Wings ist der Adapter schon integriert


----------



## Shadyyy (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



halodb schrieb:


> Die silent Wings haben beim Anschluss ein Kabel, welches das Signal durchschleift. Bedeutet du kannst an ein Mainboard Anschluss mehrere Lüfter hängen
> 
> @threshold: ich dachte bei den silent Wings ist der Adapter schon integriert


Alles klar also bräuchte ich dann für den Anfang z.b. 3 y Stecker damit könnte ich schonmal 6 lüfter betreiben und dann auch über das Mainboard steuern. Dann hab ich mir für 10 Euro direkt noch eine weiße 24pol atx Stecker Verlängerung eingepackt. Wenn ich das gleiche jetzt auch für die 1070 ftw haben möchte brauche ich dann die pcie 8 pol Stecker 2x ? Also diese hier
BitFenix 8-Pin PCIe Verlangerung 45cm - sleeved weiss/schwarz


----------



## halodb (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

So sollte das beim silent Wing 3 aussehen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/mr-joker-albums-bq-drp2-5317-picture544634-ansicht17.JPG


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Übertreibt das nicht so mit den Lüftern.
Erst mal die Standard Situation. Also 2x vorne, 1x hinten und 1x Deckel.
Mehr nicht.
Wenn du dir den Kraken X62 kaufst, kannst du den im Deckel verbauen, der hat sowieso 2x 140mm.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Übertreibt das nicht so mit den Lüftern.
> Erst mal die Standard Situation. Also 2x vorne, 1x hinten und 1x Deckel.
> Mehr nicht.
> Wenn du dir den Kraken X62 kaufst, kannst du den im Deckel verbauen, der hat sowieso 2x 140mm.


Aber wär es nicht schlauer eine aio vorne zu verbauen damit sie kalte Luft einzieht und nicht in Deckel der dann die warme Luft rausdrückt ? Aber das ist ja nur eine Kleinigkeit das kann man ja immer noch tauschen. Bin ich mit den Kabeln auf dem richtigen Weg oder sind das die falschen?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ich weiß nicht, kannst du denn zwei vorne verbauen? Also zwei 140mm Lüfter?
Wenn ja, mach das.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, kannst du denn zwei vorne verbauen? Also zwei 140mm Lüfter?
> Wenn ja, mach das.


Meinst du jetzt als Radiator? Ja man kann 3x120 oder 2x140 verbauen


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ich meine Lüfter. Vorne zwei und gut. Keine 120er.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ich hole meinen Fred nochmal hervor da ich keinen neuen aufmachen möchte. 

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden bin im Moment in einer Zwickmühle. Einerseits möchte ich einen neuen PC um mal wieder zu zocken und brauche ihn eigentlich auch da wir jetzt einige Projekte in cad und unity pro bekommen und man dort Zuhause schonmal vorarbeiten kann bzw. Weiterarbeiten. Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich eigentlich immer das "bestmögliche" Ergebnis wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe. Ist nicht nur beim pc so und manchmal auch recht nervig weil ich dann viel zu viel lese um mir eine Meinung zu bilden  

Deshalb mein problem: hätte gerne das nzxt 340 Elite allerdings in weiß. Kommt laut Alternate erst im Januar/Februar. Dazu dann die x62 welche auch noch nicht draußen ist. Außerdem kommt dann auch die neue Intel Generation. Deshalb würde ich noch warten aber jetzt kommt auch Weihnachten wo man mal zeit hat zum zocken. Die Preise sind auch Grade nicht die besten und alles relativ "teuer". Am meisten stört mich das mit dem Gehäuse da ich mein zimmer im schwarz weiß look habe und das Gehäuse gut passen würde. Bei dem schwarzen ist dann alles schwarz dann brauch ich auch kein Sichtfenster.

Was sagt ihr ? Ziemlich viel Text ich weiß


----------



## InfoStudent (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Warten kann man immer. Die Frage ist wie lange. Wenn du Kaby Lake willst, dann nur, wenn du es jetzt vorbestellst. Der 7700K ist momentan für 420$ vorbestellbar, tendenz steigend und Verfügbarkeit ist auch fraglich.

Wenn du es verkraften kannst zu warten, dann würde ich wirklich bis Ende Januar warten. Zudem bist du dann nicht unglücklich nicht die x62 oder das nzxt 340 Elite zu haben. Hatte die Situation im Juli und hab auch erst Ende September mein Enthoo Luxe bekommen, gleichzeitig aber das Asus Z170-A genommen und nicht auf  das nächste Hero Alpha Paket gewartet, sodass ich jetzt mich massiv über meine Wahl ärgere.

Es kommen lohnende Upgrades und ein Weihnachten mit der Familie ist doch auch mal wieder schön 

Ich würde warten, bis ich die Teile habe, die ich wirklich will und dann kaufen. Beste Leistung für dein Geld bekommst du so zwar nicht, aber das was du wilst. Wäre mir mehr wert. (war es auch, bis auf das MB, was ich jetzt zu Weihnachten wechseln will. Versuche nur mein Glück zuerst, ob jemand ein gebrauchtes Hero Alpha verkauft)

€: Die Preise sind hochgegangen jetzt vor dem Black Friday, sieht man gut im Verlauf.

Mein Build ist auch schwarz weiß. Vielleicht ist das Enthoo Luxe ja auch für dich interessant, es wird oft in solche Builds verwendet und mit Cablemod Kabel kommt es sehr gut. Lediglich die LED Steuerung ist schrecklich, weswegen ich auch mir eine 1m Verlängerung und das Asus Hero Alpha holen werde um das Problem zu umgehen.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Das Luxe kommt demnächst mit Tempered Glass auf den Markt. Ist ein echter Hingucker.
PHANTEKS Enthoo Luxe Big-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz


----------



## InfoStudent (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Das ist nicht wirklich neu, bloß war das Glas als Seitenfenster ein Extra zum nachbestellen.
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Clear Window Replacement Side Panel

Gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern und als mein Case wegen Transportschaden ein RMA Fall war haben Sie mir zuerst auch das liefern wollen, was aber sinnlos wäre, da bei mir die rechte Seite beschädigt war.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich neu, bloß war das Glas als Seitenfenster ein Extra zum nachbestellen.



Das Glas kannst du nicht nachbestellen.
Das Luxe Tempered Glass kommt neu auf den Markt.


----------



## InfoStudent (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Naja, zumindest haben Sie bei mir das Ding als RMA liefern wollen, vielleicht haben aber auch die vom Support da was verwechselt. Es stimmt aber, es ist ein Hingucker für den Preis. Dennoch, die LED Steuerung ist ein Trauerspiel und ich werde defintiv zum Asus Mainboard mit Aura Steuerung greifen, weil dann ist das Luxe perfekt um noch unter den Schreibtisch zu passen, aber man kann bedenkenlos seine ganzen HDDs und SSDs platzieren und hat eine super Kühlung, sowohl mit Luft als auch Wasser. Die Qualität ist gut, aber nicht überragend.
Ich kann es empfehlen, rate aber dazu sich was wegen den LEDs einfallen zu lassen.

Ich frage mich warum die Version auch mit einem Front-Lüfter mehr ausgeliefert wird und zudem werden dadurch die unschönen HDD Käfige sichtbar. Klar, ist Geschmackssache, aber mir gefällt die klassische Version besser.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Hmm da liegt ja mein problem das ich eigentlich warten sollte um genau das zu bekommen was ich haben will aber nicht will bzw. Eigentlich auch nicht kann. Der i7 für 400+ vorbestellen ? Ich glaub es geht los da kauf ich mir ja noch lieber jetzt den 6 kerner für 400. Irgendwo hört der Spaß dann auf für einen Studenten auch wenn es ein "vernünftiger" gaming pc werden soll denke ich mal dann nehm ich den 6700k. Wenn der 6700k nicht mehr reicht wird Doch der 7700k auch nicht viel mehr reißen können oder ?


----------



## PolluxFix (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Nö, der taktet ja nur höher, bei gleicher IPC. Wenn du den 6700k auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktest hast du das gleiche gekonnt.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Nö, der taktet ja nur höher, bei gleicher IPC. Wenn du den 6700k auf 4,5 Ghz übertaktest hast du das gleiche gekonnt.


Das ist mir schon klar. Ist ja der selbe Prozessor. Aber ich mein wenn man den 7700k auf z.b. 4.8 übertaktet wenn es dann geht und der 6700 kommt nur auf 4.5 dann reist der 7700 doch trotzdem nicht mehr die Welt. Von daher kann man wahrscheinlich eh Upgraden. Dann spar ich mir lieber jetzt 100 Euro und setze auf ein "getestet" System und Upgrade dann halt in 5 Jahren wieder.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ob du nun den 6700k oder den 7700k nimmst, ist am Ende egal.
Der 7700k hat halt einen höheren Takt anliegen -- ich glaube 4,5GHz Turbo oder so -- das kann man mitnehmen, wenn man will. Übertakten kann man sich dann sowieso sparen, denn viel weiter wird es nicht gehen.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du nun den 6700k oder den 7700k nimmst, ist am Ende egal.
> Der 7700k hat halt einen höheren Takt anliegen -- ich glaube 4,5GHz Turbo oder so -- das kann man mitnehmen, wenn man will. Übertakten kann man sich dann sowieso sparen, denn viel weiter wird es nicht gehen.


Meinst du das es beim 7700k nicht weiter geht als beim 6700 ? Hab gedacht wenn ich nicht den schlechtesten erwische komme ich beim 6700 auch auf die 4.5 GHz wenn dann mal irgendwann benötigt.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Na ja, der 7700k soll etwas besser gehen. Angeblich 5GHz unter Luft.
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass das alltagstauglich ist.
Daher würde ich die Grenze bei 4,5GHz ziehen. Der 7700k macht das ab Werk. Den 6700k musst du dahin schieben, wird dabei sicher mehr Strom fressen.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja gut dann denke ich das es doch der 6700k wird das ist mir einfach zuviel Geld. Das s340 elite in weiß kommt eventuell doch noch dieses Jahr. Caseking hat hier im forum gesagt das es zwischen dem 25.11 und irgendwas im Januar kommen soll. Dann würde ich auf die wakü verzichten und ggf irgendwann mal umrüsten. Allerdings passen ins s340 nur kühler bis 161mm da fallen der broken pcgh und z.b  der dark Rock pro 3 schon raus. Gibt es kühler die gut sind und da rein passen (hab im Sommer echt extreme Temperaturen alter dachboden 35-37 Grad wenns knackig wird) deshalb ist mir eine gute Kühlung schon wichtig.


----------



## Maddrax111 (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Den Scythe Fuma kannst du dann nehmen.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Den Scythe Fuma kannst du dann nehmen.


Gibt's den auch noch in schön  ?


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Gibt's den auch noch in schön  ?



Ja gibt es. Aber erst, wenn du den Flaschenboden erreicht hast.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Den versteh ich nicht 😣 noctua dh14 sollte ja auch passen seh ich Grade. Auch nicht sonderlich schön aber kühl. Naja da muss ich mal gucken


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Shadyyy schrieb:


> Den versteh ich nicht



Schön saufen.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schön saufen.


Jetzt hab ichs  da muss man aber viel trinken bis der schön wird


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Kauf dir einfach ein vernünftiges Case.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach ein vernünftiges Case.


Willst du damit sagen das s340 elite ist kein vernünftiges case  find aber kein vernünftiges was mir optisch gefällt 😑


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Wenn du nicht mal Kühler einbauen kannst, die Standard Größe haben, stimmt ja was nicht.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Recht hast du ja.


----------



## Constiiii (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Gefällt dir vielleicht eins von denen? :
Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass schwarz mit Sichtfenster aus Glas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Pro weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Constiiii schrieb:


> Gefällt dir vielleicht eins von denen? :
> Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass schwarz mit Sichtfenster aus Glas Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Phanteks Enthoo Evolv weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das evolv gefällt mir gut. Edit: sehe Grade das ist nicht für atx boards. Hatte ich mir mit der echtglasscheibe schon angeguckt, gibt's dann aber nicht in weiß aber trotzdem sehr geil. Allerdings finde ich es da unnötig das beide Seiten Glas sind und mit 180 Euro auch schon fast über der Schmerzgrenze.

Die anderen gefallen mir irgendwie gar nicht. Wenn du weiter vorne im Fred guckst hatten wir schonmal über das h440 diskutiert. Find ich auch sehr schön aber der airflow ist bescheiden.


----------



## InfoStudent (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Sag ich doch, nimm dir das Enthoo Luxe in weiß. Wie von Threshold gepostet gibt es das ab Ende Nov auch mit Tempered Glass.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Das gefällt mir aber nicht  hab ich doch gesagt. Dann  kann ich auch ein fractal r5 nehmen. So meine Meinung.


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Dann nimm doch einen alten Schuhkarton.


----------



## Shadyyy (23. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ich weiß ich bin ein schwerer Fall 😂 verzeiht mir


----------



## Constiiii (24. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Was wären denn deine Wünsche beim Case?


----------



## Shadyyy (24. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Constiiii schrieb:


> Was wären denn deine Wünsche beim Case?


Weiß, Netzteil Abdeckung, darauf am besten ssds befestigen, Sichtfenster  (am besten glas). Joar allgemein einen aufgeräumten look. Schlicht und nicht so groß. Das phanteks enthoo atx passt z.b. Nicht unter meinen Schreibtisch. Also am besten nicht über 50cm hoch


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Nicht einfach.
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Eclipse P400S weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Constiiii (25. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Vielleicht noch ein Fractal Design Define R5 White mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (25. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Alles behindert  wollte heute mal gucken was am black friday so passt und hätte sagenhafte 40 Euro gespart. Hab mich jetzt doch mit einem schwarzen gehäuse abgefunden und jetzt gibt's das 340 Elite auch nicht mehr in schwarz.... Überall Lieferdatum nicht bekannt.


----------



## Constiiii (25. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Müsste so Mitte Januar rauskommen.


----------



## Shadyyy (25. November 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Constiiii schrieb:


> Müsste so Mitte Januar rauskommen.


Das schwarze ist definitiv schon draußen. War auch bei mehreren großen Händlern verfügbar. Das weiße halt noch nicht.


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Es ist soweit das warten hat sich gelohnt das s340 elite in weiß ist bei caseking verfügbar und vorhin direkt bestellt 😍 nun wollte ich den normalen dark rock 3 von bequiet nehmen. (Kühler bis max 160mm) ist der okay oder gibt's was besseres (schwarzes schlichtes design). Desweiteren wollte ich nochmal kurz fragen zur 1070. Die evga war eigentlich die ganze Zeit mein Favorit aber ist im Moment sowieso nicht verfügbar. Hätte schon gerne ne rgb Spielerei bin ein kleines Spielkind. Palit jetstream kann man nehmen ? Wie sieht das mit dem Takt aus bekommt man alle gleich gut oc ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Den Kühler kannst du nehmen.
Bei der Grafikkarte musst du schauen, was LED bietet. Die MSI müsste das auch haben. Die Zotac ebenso.


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den Kühler kannst du nehmen.
> Bei der Grafikkarte musst du schauen, was LED bietet. Die MSI müsste das auch haben. Die Zotac ebenso.


Also die jetstream nicht zu empfehlen ? Msi hat es mein ich nur in rot und die zotac müsste ich mal schauen. Leise und kühl soll halt palit sein. Aber weiß nicht wie das mit der Garantie bei denen aussieht.  Da wär evga halt ungeschlagen was man so hört. Bekommt man Alle auf das selbe Niveau übertaktet ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Keine Ahnung, was die Jetstream bietet oder was dir wichtiger ist.


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was die Jetstream bietet oder was dir wichtiger ist.


Leise kühl und schnell  schlichtes design 😂😂 ist die unauffälligere Variante von der gamerock.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Nimm die Jetstream.


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm die Jetstream.


Okay. 400 Watt reichte ja auch bei 6700k und 1070 oder? Weil beim nzxt brauch ich ja nicht zwingend cable Management und spar da nochmal gut was. Kann man dann auch noch vernünftig übertakten falls es mal nötig ist ?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

400 Watt reichen auch hier.
Du kannst dir auch das Cougar GX-S450 kaufen.

Oder schau dir mal das Whisper an.
BitFenix Whisper M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> 400 Watt reichen auch hier.
> Du kannst dir auch das Cougar GX-S450 kaufen.
> 
> Oder schau dir mal das Whisper an.
> BitFenix Whisper M 450W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wie sind da so die Erfahrungen? Mir geht's eigentlich um die Lautstärke ich denke mal mit der Ausstattung kennst du dich besser aus und wirst mir keinen scheiß andrehen. Dachte immer bequiet ist so das "beste" für den etwas ambitionierteren pc Anwender.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du kannst dir auch das E10 mit 500 Watt kaufen.
Bei dem Budget ja kein Problem.


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch das E10 mit 500 Watt kaufen.
> Bei dem Budget ja kein Problem.


Geht irgendwie spar ich Grad an allen Ecken und enden  wollte jetzt aus optischen gründen doch ne aio wakü nehmen. Haltet mich für bekloppt oder unnötig aber muss irgendwie sein. Hab jetzt die h115i von corsair. Das e10 400w (warum 500 wenn 400 reichen) und die palit 1070. Die Standart Version reicht ja oder übertakten kann man ja alle gleich.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Die Corsair Dinger kannst du rauchen. Nur Alu Chassis.

Du kannst den Silent Loop nehmen. Leise und gut, dank Kupfer Kern.
be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ der Eisbär. Auch Kupferkern.
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Favorit, wenns mit LED sein soll -- ab Mitte Dezember aber erst lieferbar. Ebenfalls Kupfer Kern.
NZXT Kraken X62 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Corsair Dinger kannst du rauchen. Nur Alu Chassis.
> 
> Du kannst den Silent Loop nehmen. Leise und gut, dank Kupfer Kern.
> be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Die x62 war eigentlich auch mein Favorit. Ja hab ich auch gelesen das die ******* sein soll. Mein Fehler vielleicht das haben wollen Virus  ich glaube dann nehm ich einen guten günstigen Luftkühler und rüste dann nach Weihnachten nochmal gute lüfter, gesleevte kabel und die x62 nach. Nur welcher ist gut und günstig. Beim dark rock 3 kann man ja nicht von günstig reden. Beachte nur 160mm Höhe und am besten schwarz aber wenns nicht anders geht auch Silber oder weiß.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Kannst du machen.
Nimm doch den Ben Nevis. Übertakten ist eher nicht gut, aber als Überbrückung reicht der.
EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du machen.
> Nimm doch den Ben Nevis. Übertakten ist eher nicht gut, aber als Überbrückung reicht der.
> EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ist doch der dark Rock 3 geworden. Und das e10 500w. Ist mein erster pc seit 10 Jahren wieder. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Hab mir schon mal die logitech g502 gekauft bei Saturn vor 2 Wochen. Weiß gar nicht wie ich das die letzten Jahre mit dem blöden Laptop/touchpad ausgehalten hab wo ich mal wieder eine Maus in der Hand hab. Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel danke euch nochmal 😆😆


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Sag bescheid, wie es läuft.


----------



## Shadyyy (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wie es läuft.


Mach ich 👍 bin schon gespannt auf den Zusammenbau  wenn fragen aufkommen Nerv ich wieder hier 🙈


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ist heute alles angekommen. Sonntag wird zusammen gebaut. Hab vorhin mal geguckt ob alles da ist, da ist mir aufgefallen dass das Paket vom asrock extreme offen war bzw nicht versiegelt. Soll ich mir da jetzt Gedanken machen bzw. Muss ich da jetzt schon irgendwie Bescheid geben oder erstmal gucken ob alles läuft dann wär es mir ja prinzipiell egal. Ansonsten ist alles drinnen eingepackt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Offen ist normal. Meine letzten Boards waren alle nicht versiegelt.


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Offen ist normal. Meine letzten Boards waren alle nicht versiegelt.


Dankeee für die Beruhigung. Hab in der Zwischenzeit einfach kurz bei mf durchgeklingelt. Die meinten hab ja eh 14 Tage rückgaberecht und wenn was nicht geht 2 Jahre Garantie. Von daher alles Safe. 👍☺


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja, passt schon. Wenn das Board Schrammen oder so hat, gleich zurück damit.
Ist aber alles i.O. einfach einbauen und gut.
Denk daran, ein Bios Update zu machen, wenn das Board läuft.


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, passt schon. Wenn das Board Schrammen oder so hat, gleich zurück damit.
> Ist aber alles i.O. einfach einbauen und gut.
> Denk daran, ein Bios Update zu machen, wenn das Board läuft.


Das wollte ich sowieso noch fragen. Gibt es Sachen die ich beachten sollte bzw "unbedingt" machen sollte. Ist mein erster pc Zusammenbau, wo alle Kabel hingehören hab ich mir jetzt zu genüge angeguckt. Auch schon Zusammenbau Videos vom kühler. Morgen les ich nochmal die Bedienungsanleitungen durch. Also:

- BIOS updaten
- beim ram soll man auch was einstellen (damit die 3000er genutzt wird) irgendwelche Profile im bios laden richtig ?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Bios Update kannst du machen, bevor du Windows installierst.
Wenn du das gemacht hast, brauchst du im Bios nur XMP aktivieren. Dann sollte der RAM mit der entsprechenden Speed laufen.
Weiter musst du nichts einstellen. Höchstes noch die Lüfter. Aber das weißt du ja erst, wenn der Rechner läuft.


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bios Update kannst du machen, bevor du Windows installierst.
> Wenn du das gemacht hast, brauchst du im Bios nur XMP aktivieren. Dann sollte der RAM mit der entsprechenden Speed laufen.
> Weiter musst du nichts einstellen. Höchstes noch die Lüfter. Aber das weißt du ja erst, wenn der Rechner läuft.


Muss ich ein bios update zwingend machen ? Wie läuft das denn dann wenn ich noch kein Windows installiert hab also mit dem update. Genau das xmp Profil meinte ich. Ja genau da muss ich eh mal gucken wie sich die standart Lüfter schlagen. Da werd ich bei Zeiten mal Upgraden. Vorallem vor dem Sommer


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du wirst das Brett vermutlich mit dem Release Bios kriegen. Das ist schon recht alt. Daher sollte man das Bios auf die neueste Version bringen.
Ist auch nicht schwer.
Bios Version vom Hersteller ziehen -- also dort, wo du auch die Treiber für das Mainboard ziehst -- und eben die neueste Bios Version nehmen.
Diese entpackst du dann. Dann hast du eine Cap Datei.
Diese Cap Datei kopierst du auf einen USB Stick.
Danach ins Bios gehen, die Bios Flash Routine auswählen -- findest du meist unter Tools -- und einfach die neue Bios Version vom Stick auswählen.
Danach macht das Bios alles von selbst. Nach ein paar Neustarts -- das ist normal -- wird sich das Mainboard melden, wenns mit dem Bios Update fertig ist.


----------



## Shadyyy (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst das Brett vermutlich mit dem Release Bios kriegen. Das ist schon recht alt. Daher sollte man das Bios auf die neueste Version bringen.
> Ist auch nicht schwer.
> Bios Version vom Hersteller ziehen -- also dort, wo du auch die Treiber für das Mainboard ziehst -- und eben die neueste Bios Version nehmen.
> Diese entpackst du dann. Dann hast du eine Cap Datei.
> ...


Hört sich ja relativ einfach. Und du sagst vor der Windows Installation kann man das schon machen ? Dann werde ich mal gucken. 👍👍


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja, Windows hat mit dem Bios nichts zu tun.


----------



## Shadyyy (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Windows hat mit dem Bios nichts zu tun.


Perfekt eine Frage noch ich sehe Grade der palit liegt ein 2x6 Pin auf 8 Pin Adapter bei. Also 2 6 Pin kabel werden zu einem 8 Pin.  Die palit hat einen 8 Pin anschluss. Jetzt kann ich doch einfach vom bequiet e10 das pcie 6+2 also 8pin kabel an die Grafikkarte anschließen und den Adapter weglassen richtig ?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Der Adapter ist nur dazu da, falls dein Netzteil nicht über so einen Anschluss verfügt.
Da das BeQuiet die passenden Stecker hat, kannst du den Adapter ignorieren.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Adapter ist nur dazu da, falls dein Netzteil nicht über so einen Anschluss verfügt.
> Da das BeQuiet die passenden Stecker hat, kannst du den Adapter ignorieren.


Ola da bin ich wieder. Hab jetzt Windows installiert alles läuft. Nur das bios update hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Mein erstes Fazit: was ein Biest. Damit hätt ich echt nicht gerechnet war aber wahrscheinlich so zu erwarten neben meinem 6/7 Jahre alten Laptop und meinem 10 Jahre alten amd Rechner. 

Eine Frage hab ich aber. Im bios wird mir eine Temperatur von 47 Grad angezeigt. Wohlgemerkt auch ca 3 Minuten nach dem ersten Start (musste noch eine Tastatur suchen um ins bios zu kommen). Stimmt da irgendwas an der Anzeige nicht ? Cpu kühler ist nach Anleitung montiert und habe zur Kontrolle auch nochmal bei YouTube geschaut. Wärmeleitpaste ist auch genügend drauf bzw verteilt.

Edit: hab mir hwmonitor runtergeladen und dort werden Temperaturen zwischen 20-24 Grad im Idle angezeigt. Klingt mir schon plausibler ich guck gleich nochmal im bios aber ich denke kein Grund mir sorgen zu machen oder ?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Tja, das könnte ein bug sein, der sich mit einem Bios Update beheben lassen kann.
Schau mal nach, welche Bios Version du hast.
Dazu kannst du CPUz herunter laden. Auf der Registerkarte Mainboard steht das.


----------



## Shadyyy (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das könnte ein bug sein, der sich mit einem Bios Update beheben lassen kann.
> Schau mal nach, welche Bios Version du hast.
> Dazu kannst du CPUz herunter laden. Auf der Registerkarte Mainboard steht das.


Hab ich schon geguckt war 3.30 hab dann mal auf 7.0 also das neuste geupdate muss ich gleich mal schauen. Vorhin war beim ram nicht die volle MHz  angegeben dann hab ich xmp Profile geladen hab dann mal spiele installiert und beim öffnen von ftb (minecraft mit Technik) ist mir der pc abgeschmiert. Kompletter freeze ohne bluescreen (kann das am ram liegen ?). Hab ihn dann neu gestartet erstmal das xmp Profile wieder abgewählt bios geupdated und jetzt xmp Profile ausgewählt soweit keine Probleme. Die Temperaturen sind unter prime95 bei 55/60 Grad. Im bios ist er mir jetzt beim Einstellungen rumgucken 2 mal eingefroren. Kurzer Neustart Half. Irgendwie glaub ich das irgendwas noch nicht 100% läuft aber eigentlich funktioniert ja alles. Nur der freeze und das mit dem bios macht mich stutzig.

Edit: kurzer Neustart und geguckt. Das update half nix mit der Temperatur. Bin bei 60 Grad Grade gewesen (kann sein das es höher war als 40 weil ich den cpu Fan in den silent Modus geschaltet habe) nach dem Start direkt hwmonitor aufgemacht und 35 Grad. Da passt was nicht

Ist der Prozessor denn im bios irgendwie ausgelastet ? War sowieso überrascht wie schnell die Temperaturen hoch und runter gehen wenn da mal last mit nem benchmark drauf geht. Hab mich bei meiner alten Hardware nie damit beschäftigt aber ganz interessant zu sehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Die Temperaturen steigen bei Last schnell an und gehen auch schnell wieder herunter. Das ist normal.
Das Bios scheint das falsch auszulesen. Last sollte beim Bios nicht auf den Prozessor sein.


----------



## Shadyyy (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja das denke ich auch. Weiß nicht ob das Mainboard einen weg hat oder ähnliches (Ist sowas möglich oder würde es dann gar nicht gehen). Ich hab jetzt mal Cpu und Ram Stresstest durchlaufen lassen. Mit Prime95 komme ich mit der neusten Version und Furmark parallel nach 30 minuten nicht über 80 grad CPU und 55 GPU. Lüfter stehen auf Standart und nicht Fullspeed oder sowas. Mit der 27. 9 Version (hab gelesen die neuste soll zuviel Hitze entwickeln) komme ich auf 70 grad small ffts (nur prime) im Idle liegen die Temperaturen zwischen 23-30 Grad je nachdem ob noch was offen ist. Bin also ganz zufriede eigentlich denke mal der Kühler ist vernünftig montiert daran wird es nicht liegen die Idle Temperaturen passen ja.

Allerdings versteh ich die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht so ganz. Die beiden Lüfter vom S340 sind ja 3 polig, hab sie am 4 pol vom mainboard angeschlossen. Diese soll man dann ja über die Spannung regulieren können und nicht über pwm. Aber wo finde ich dazu eine Einstellung ? Im Bios finde ich nichts dergleichen und wenn ich über Speedfan etwas einstelle werden diese Werte nicht übernommen und sind beim nächsten speedfan start wieder zurückgesetzt

Edit: Wer zu faul/blöd ist zum lese sollte sich nicht beschweren. Hab mich jetzt mal in Speedfan eingearbeitet und funktioniert alles so wie es soll. Nur das Mainboard macht mir Sorgen


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Wenn du unzufrieden bist, tausch das Mainboard um.


----------



## Shadyyy (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du unzufrieden bist, tausch das Mainboard um.


Naja ich weiß halt nicht ob das normal ist. Bis jetzt hat sich das bios nicht mehr aufzuhangen schonmal ganz gut. Wenn ich allerdings ins uefi rein will vom bootscreen lädt der Bildschirm so nach 3 Sekunden. Wenn ich vorher die Maus bewege hab ich nur kleine Kästchen hinter die Maus die dann schonmal geladen sind. Aber ich guck mal.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Hört sich alles komisch an.
Was für ein Brett hast du nochmal?


----------



## Shadyyy (12. Dezember 2016)

Asrock z170 extreme4

Edit: hab mal gegoogelt gibt wohl noch ein paar  (hab jetzt in einem asrock Thread von 3 gelesen) die Temperaturen um die 50c/55c/60c im uefi haben.

Sorry für den Doppelpost wusste nicht wie das mit den Bildern einfügen beim editieren vom Handy geht. Hab mich vorhin mal mit dem undervolting beschäftigt, da ich im Moment sowieso noch keine Spiele spiele und weniger Stromverbrauch/hitzeentwicklung kann ja nie schaden. Hab im Offset Modus dann mal -25mv eingestellt und unter prime95 15 Grad weniger an Temperaturen bekommen ? Das kann doch nicht sein oder macht sich das wirklich so krass bemerkbar. Hier mal 2 Bilder von hwmonitor einmal auto Einstellung und mit den niedrigeren Temperaturen im Offset -25mv http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161213/17e5d6ea16d93039c7666736cc7ae2d1.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161213/53264033414f61de646f438877e17bd1.jpg


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Kann durchaus sein.
Liegt vielleicht am Board und ist in deiner Konfiguration halt so.
Schlimm ist es aber nicht, wenn im Bios andere Werte angezeigt werden.
Sofern der Rechner stabil läuft, kannst du das ignorieren.


----------



## Shadyyy (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann durchaus sein.
> Liegt vielleicht am Board und ist in deiner Konfiguration halt so.
> Schlimm ist es aber nicht, wenn im Bios andere Werte angezeigt werden.
> Sofern der Rechner stabil läuft, kannst du das ignorieren.


Naja Probleme hab ich jetzt nicht bis jetzt ist mir auch nix abgestürzt und im bios freezt auch nix mehr. Sollte ich mich doch entscheiden es zurück zu geben wär es in den ersten 14 Tagen wahrscheinlich am einfachsten oder ?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ja, dann kannst du dir das Geld einfach wieder geben lassen und kaufst eventuell von einem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Shadyyy (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, dann kannst du dir das Geld einfach wieder geben lassen und kaufst eventuell von einem anderen Hersteller.


Ja das könnte man natürlich machen sehe auch Grade das die x62 jetzt bei Alternate verfügbar ist könnte ich ja direkt kühler und mainboard zurückgeben. Aber welches mainboard dann ? Wollte im selben Preisrahmen bleiben da ist das extreme4 ja schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Da Asus Pro Gaming.
Seit dem neuesten Bios sehr gut geworden.

Super. Dann greif zu und hol dir das Pro Gaming und gleich den Kraken X62 dazu.


----------



## Shadyyy (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da Asus Pro Gaming.
> Seit dem neuesten Bios sehr gut geworden.
> 
> Super. Dann greif zu und hol dir das Pro Gaming und gleich den Kraken X62 dazu.


Sind halt nochmal 100 Euro zusätzlich die ich für beide Sachen hinlegen müsste. Und versteh nicht genau wie das bei mf läuft mit dem zurückschicken? Hab sowas eigentlich noch nie gebraucht ich mein der kühler war ja schon montiert nehmen die das trotzdem ohne murren zurück? Was kostet der Rückversand weil da steht die holen das ab bla bla bis zu 80 Euro.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Du hast 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht.
Du kannst also für die Teile, die du nicht mehr haben willst, einfach Widerspruch einlegen und kriegst dann dein Geld wieder.
Also, RMA Ticket bei Mindfactory holen und als Grund Widerspruch eingeben und fertig.
Die Hardware wieder in den Karton packen, alles zukleben und abschicken.


----------



## Shadyyy (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht.
> Du kannst also für die Teile, die du nicht mehr haben willst, einfach Widerspruch einlegen und kriegst dann dein Geld wieder.
> Also, RMA Ticket bei Mindfactory holen und als Grund Widerspruch eingeben und fertig.
> Die Hardware wieder in den Karton packen, alles zukleben und abschicken.


Ja ich überleg mir das mal bis zum Wochenende. Wenn ich alles so eingestellt bekomme wie ich es haben will behalte ich das board. Aber warum steuert speedfan meine lüfter nicht vernünftig. Hab 100 mal geguckt ob ich alle haken gesetzt habe. Es funktioniert nur wenn ich beim Computerstart bios Standardeinstellungen lade (danach setze ich nur noch das xmp profile) und beim nächsten Start kann ich die Lüfter wieder nicht regeln.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Weil Speedfan ein Uralt-Programm ist, welches nur wenige Boards problemlos unterstützt. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum das Teil überhaupt noch empfohlen wird.


----------



## Shadyyy (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Weil Speedfan ein Uralt-Programm ist, welches nur wenige Boards problemlos unterstützt. Ich weiß gar nicht, warum das Teil überhaupt noch empfohlen wird.


Was wird denn dann empfohlen? Bzw was empfiehlst du


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Gar nichts. Heutige Mainboards habe sehr gute Einstellungen für Lüfter im Bios. Einfach anpassen und dann läuft das.


----------



## Shadyyy (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Heutige Mainboards habe sehr gute Einstellungen für Lüfter im Bios. Einfach anpassen und dann läuft das.


Perfekt läuft jetzt auch ohne speedfan wobei das ja eigentlich nicht schlecht ist das Tool nur im Endeffekt nutze ich eh keine anderen Funktionen als die selbst erstellte lüfter Kurve und das kann das board ja auch. Jetzt machen mir nur irgendwie diese "grafikfehler" sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sieht man es. Wenn ich beim starten ins bios will und bevor das bios geladen ist die Maus bewege kommen diese Flecken hinter der Maus. Sieht aus wie ein Logo was nicht ganz geladen wird. Im bios ist dann alles normal. Sorgen machen oder nicht? 😂 sorry wenn man das erste mal soviel Geld für einen Rechner ausgibt will man auch das alles vernünftig läuft bzw es läuft ja alles gut aber das finde ich halt jetzt noch komisch.

Ps: die 4 Maus Zeiger sind nicht so krass zu sehen kommt jetzt vom Foto


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*

Ich sehe 5 Mauszeiger.


----------



## Shadyyy (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für Gaming/Studium 2000€ Budget*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe 5 Mauszeiger.


.... Das war nicht des Rätsels Lösung. Außerdem waren die 4 Maus Zeiger hinter dem eigentlichen Maus Zeiger gemeint [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------

